# My BunBun



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

So this is my Holland lop. His name is Holland. He was born September 14, 2012. He is a big cuddly bug but hates being picked up and being put back in his cage. He had a awful ear infection this summer but healed fantastically! We didn't take him to the vet but my mother spent all night texting a bunny specialist. He gets playtime every morning after I clean his littler box. The drill is that I open the door he jumps out, I fill his food bowl and set it in a corner, he goes and eats while I clean his cage. Which includes sweeping it with a small brush, and cleaning his litter box. When I am done with that, I give him water and hay then I am done. Later when he needs to be put back I either pick him up, place him in his cage and give him a treat, or I lure him in with a treat. Sometimes he goes in on his own, then I close the door and give him a treat. He is a show quality bunny, his father won at some local shows. He may not be a great shower, but he is my sweetheart and I couldn't live without him. I spoil him. He loves to chase cats and try to breed them. My mum loves him the most out of all my pets. He loves to be cuddled as long as no picking up is involved.  Here are some semi-recent pics!
























I love the last one! He always loves to be right in the cameras face! He is quit the character.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

He's reaaalllyyy cute! Makes me miss having bunnies... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like you take great care of him, he's lucky.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I have two bunnies I used to have a lion head bunny. My two I have now one is a dwarf bunnie with unlined teeth, we have to cut them. I'm not sure what bread my other bunnie is we got him because his owner was going to
College and couldn't take him with us. We think he is a male but we also think its a female. We are unsure if the bunnie was fixed when we got
It as they didn't know much about him or her other then they have had it sense it was little.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks Minky! I love bunnies! Mitsy, your lucky to have a dwarf! My cousins have a bunny that the teeth have to be cut to.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

ratsaremylife said:


> Thanks Minky! I love bunnies! Mitsy, your lucky to have a dwarf! My cousins have a bunny that the teeth have to be cut to.


He's all white with red eyes and super cuddley, and it sucks to have to get them cut he's gotten to the point where when they go to cut his teeth he sticks his tongue out and puts his paws over his face


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Awww. Poor baby. My bunbun is only cuddly sometimes.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah , here's a picture of them.

View attachment 95970



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Awwww, they are so cute! I have thought about getting my boy a dwarf buddy but he is a good only bunny.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

One are together under our supervision because we don't know if the black an white one Oreo is a girl or boy, sense information we got wasn't clear.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah. There has to be a way to check though. Maybe a vet could tell?


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah maybe 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> One are together under our supervision because we don't know if the black an white one Oreo is a girl or boy, sense information we got wasn't clear.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Is your original bunny fixed? I know you said the new one is of unknown sex and you don't know if it's fixed. If you are concerned about the possibility of one getting pregnant, do be careful. Watching them while they're together won't allow you to prevent pregnancy. It literally takes seconds for "the act" to occur. By the time you realized what they were doing, the deed would be done. 
Disregard this if you already were aware of this. Just mentioning it in case you (or others reading this) didn't know.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

No I'm fully aware of that. I've had bunnies sense I was little and other animals that mate very fast and I pay super close attention as soon as my first bunny Nala try's to get on Oreo or is rubbing against Orea I move him. 
Nala is for sure a boy, but we don't know with Orea because we thought Oreo was a boy but then when we had the bunnies out together over the summer Nala wouldn't leave Oreo alone, which made us think Oreo is a boy.
We tried finding out and from what we can tell Oreo looks like a girl but the person we found out about Oreo from believes they were told when finding out information about Oreo that Oreo is fixed. 

Do you know how to tell the difference between a fixed male and a female? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mitsy, hope this helps
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/sexing.html

If she was fixed at a shelter she'll have a tattoo. Other wise I think a vet would have to ultrasound or something


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Here are mine:
View attachment 96330


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I think she's a girl, but she has no tattoo she was owned by someone else when she was a baby. So I have no idea if she is fixed.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratsaremylife (Nov 5, 2013)

Minky said:


> Here are mine:
> View attachment 96330


 They are so cute!


----------



## Divit (Aug 5, 2013)

ratsaremylife said:


> Awww. Poor baby. My bunbun is only cuddly sometimes.


You all have such cute bunnies!!

I've had some cuddlers and some that weren't too. My current 2 aren't too cuddly.


----------

